# My NTP turned 1 year!



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

looking good. 

would be nice if you can take some pic from diff angle during the night =)


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

This is a Diana Walstad type? Looks great!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee I love it!


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Diana Walstad type it is.
I only supplement with some light in the evening.
Unfertilized black soil on the bottom and pool filter sand on top.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

update:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh I love it! Newt!!?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

ha ha,
yeah, 2 fire bellied newts for my little girls to look at.
They are very tame and "cute"


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

au natural. Cool


----------

